# Salmon on the kettle



## Finney (May 10, 2005)

Bought a couple of salmon steaks on the way home from work.

Cut skin off, rolled the one of 'legs' of the steaks into the cavity, then rolled the other leg around the rolled one. Wrapped the skin back around and secured with a tooth pick.  Dusted with 'blackening' rub and threw on the kettle.  Had the charcoal baskets 3/4 filled with lump.  Seared for 3 min per side.  Just had the salmon and a romaine salad.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2005)

Man Finney, you are eating very healthy.  You feeling alright?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Bought a couple of salmon steaks on the way home from work.
> 
> Cut skin off, rolled the one of 'legs' of the steaks into the cavity, then rolled the other leg around the rolled one. Wrapped the skin back around and secured with a tooth pick.  Dusted with 'blackening' rub and threw on the kettle.  Had the charcoal baskets 3/4 filled with lump.  Seared for 3 min per side.  Just had the salmon and a romaine salad.


Reference Bruce's pics!  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## Finney (May 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Reference Bruce's pics!  :razz:  :razz:


Yeah, except pretend his salmon was grilled.  #-o


----------



## Finney (May 10, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Man Finney, you are eating very healthy.  You feeling alright?


Trying... trying. 8-[


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":24k6gfsp]Reference Bruce's pics!  :razz:  :razz:


Yeah, except pretend his salmon was grilled.  #-o[/quote:24k6gfsp]
Point was, he posted pics!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney (May 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":14pedpnh][quote="Niagara River Smoker":14pedpnh]Reference Bruce's pics!  :razz:  :razz:


Yeah, except pretend his salmon was grilled.  #-o[/quote:14pedpnh]
Point was, he posted pics!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:14pedpnh]

Yeah... I knew what your point was.


----------



## Shawn White (May 10, 2005)

that sounds awesome Chris

I'm gonna have to try something like this instead of cedar planked salmon ... I got hooked on that stuff

I like the way you turned the salmon steak into a round piece of meat, great idea


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":1k1n3lnr][quote="Chris Finney":1k1n3lnr][quote="Niagara River Smoker":1k1n3lnr]Reference Bruce's pics!  :razz:  :razz:


Yeah, except pretend his salmon was grilled.  #-o[/quote:1k1n3lnr]
Point was, he posted pics!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:1k1n3lnr]

Yeah... I knew what your point was.  [/quote:1k1n3lnr]
Sure you did.....  8-[


----------



## Finney (May 10, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> I like the way you turned the salmon steak into a round piece of meat, great idea


Another AB thing.  I have no original ideas.
Even if "I think I'll go get a beer"... Larry already thought of it.


----------

